# Recommendations (with recipes if you'll share!) for first smoke



## BBQBenny (Jan 8, 2020)

I got my WSM assembled. I broke a bolt tightening the bolt. Called WSM to get a new hardware pack. Got it. Have it assembled. I used an amazon gift card on a 6 prong meat thermometer. I'm ready to rock and smoke or smoke and roll or something like that. What I'm looking for is a foolproof (literally foolproof as I am a fool and total newb to low and slow) recipe that will come out great so my wife will let me keep buying meat to put on the smoker. 

What's the absolute easiest, most likely thing I can smoke on day 1 that is the most likely to come out edible and tasty? Easy rub, easy smoke. Fewest steps. Something that I can get acquainted with the WSM and something that comes out tasty enough that my wife will volunteer to spend more money on charcoal and meat. 

sidenote: I do have a bag of apple wood chunks if that helps make any determinations at all. 

Thanks for any future advice that may come!


----------



## jake0531 (Jan 8, 2020)

I always tell people to smoke a half pork loin. Score the fat cap, apply your favorite rub, throw it on the smoker (I go anywhere from 225-275 temp), let it go until internal temperature is 145, let it rest 15-20 minutes and slice and enjoy. Super simple, easy, hard to mess up and it’s delicious.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 8, 2020)

Chickens are a good first cook too... It also allows you to play with the vents to get used to the temps on the WSM.. You  can start them at low temps and then crank up the temp to get an edible skin.. There are a million recipes .. I think my first smoke was beer can chicken...Just type smoked chicken in the search bar here and you will find lots and lots of posts with temps and time and photos !! Good luck on your maiden voyage..


----------



## ofelles (Jan 8, 2020)

Pork butt is very forgiving.  Plenty of recipes on here.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2020)

Pork butt.....good luck


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 8, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Pork butt.....good luck








						Pulled Pork
					

Morning smokers. Smoked a pork butt Saturday and just now getting around to posting it.  Got up about 5am Saturday morning and fired up the smoker. While waiting for it to come to temp I  got out the butt and rubbed it down with The Gospel from Meat Church.   After the smoker reached 225° it was...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 8, 2020)

I am another vote for pork butt. Very forgiving and the end result is classic Q.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

Im a pork butt guy too. Its a longer smoke but its very forgiving and that will help you with learning to control your smoker. If you get some temp swings its really no big deal. Rub down with a store baught rub you think you may like and throw it on the smoker. If you keep it within the 225°-275° range your good. Apple wood is perfectly fine for a pork butt. Once it hits about 165° you can wrap it up or put in a foil pan with some kind of liquid like Apple juice covered in foil until it hits around 205° and you can stick in a temp probe with little to no resistance. Let it rest a couple hours and then pull the meat . yum!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes pork Butts are forgiving IF you want to spend 16 hour messing with keeping the Fire going at the right temp and generating Thin Blue Smoke instead of nasty billowing white smoke. Been there as a Newbie, not fun...
You need to  Learn Fire Control, without getting frustrated spending all day or night at that brand new Smoker. 
Chicken Thighs or Leg Quarters are less than $1 per pound and if you turn them into $10 worth of Dog Food, you and your Wife won't care. With thighs you get to practice fire control in Manageable 3 hour bursts. Plus if things go wrong you're not too aggravated to order Pizza and try again another day.  Get the right Temp, 225 and Blue Smoke running consistently. You will get White Smoke as things get started but once all settles, put the Thighs on and manage a consistent temp. Get good at 225,  cook until the internal temp ( IT) gets to 165. Slap some Sauce on them and let thrm go another 10 to 175°F and try them. It might take a couple of tries to get it right, then play with your new expertise. Run a consistent higher temp, 325°F and temps in between too. Gain your experience over several Short Smoke rather than one 16 to 20 hour day...JJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2020)

I added some basic final cooking temps above. Take a look at these recipes...JJ 

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt
2T Paprika
2T Gran. Garlic
2T Gran. Onion
2T Dry Thyme
2T Black Pepper
1C Vinegar (Any)
1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix
1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional
1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/4C Raw Sugar
2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)
1tsp Cayenne or to taste
1T Gran. Garlic
1T Gran. Onion
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Wht Pepper
1tsp Allspice
1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1/2 teaspoon if less heat is desired. Add 1T Kosher Salt if the bird is not Brined.

KC Bubba Q Juice

2C Ketchup
1/2C Brown Mustard (Gulden's)
1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/2C Molasses
2C Dark Brn Sugar
1T Tomato Paste
1T Your Rub
1-2tsp Liquid Smoke
1tsp Worcestershire Sauce

Combine all and warm over low heat just until it starts to bubble. Simmer about 5 minutes, stirring very frequently, to combine flavors and to thicken slightly.
Use or pour into a sterile jar and refrigerate for up to 4 weeks.

Makes 3 1/2 Cups.


----------



## BBQBenny (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks for the recipes, JJ!


----------



## PoukieBear (Jan 9, 2020)

I vote for a pork butt too!  Recipies above are great!
Also, throw on some sausages of any kind.  They only need about 2 hours and they always turn out perfectly.  I almost never do a smoke without tossing on some sausages.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2020)

How about a good old fashion Fatty!!!








Here's the how to's 






						Fatties, Part one - how I make them
					

Hopefully this will explain how I make my fatties. It's very similar to how many others on this site make them - It should be since I learned how to make them here. Please excuse any of my directions that aren't clear(I will reread this in the morning and make corrections). I smoked some wings...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




and the  weave:






						Fatties, Part two the bacon weave.
					

I like the bacon weave as it serves two functions. First it looks good when finished, and second it helps prevent fattie blowouts. Here's how I do mine.   First you'll need about pound of bacon. Try to get some that is fairly straight. Thin sliced works better then regular. Unfortunatly I could...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> How about a good old fashion Fatty!!! Chris



Wow, that looks incredible Chris! I'd like to try making that, between the rolling and bacon weave I'd need to see a Youtube video to be able to pull it off. Oh, that might be a bit complicated for a first smoke, go with Chef Jimmy's chicken recommendation. RAY


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, that looks incredible Chris! I'd like to try making that, between the rolling and bacon weave I'd need to see a Youtube video to be able to pull it off. Oh, that might be a bit complicated for a first smoke, go with Chef Jimmy's chicken recommendation. RAY



It's much easier then you think Ray. I you decide to give it a whirl - feel free let me know if you have any questions. Chicken is a really good choice, but if it's their maiden voyage on the WSM and they like crispy skin then I would suggest it as a second smoke. Once they have a better idea on temp control.

Chris


----------



## negolien (Jan 9, 2020)

Saw someones meat loaf on here was probably going to do that as my first.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 9, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> It's much easier then you think Ray. I you decide to give it a whirl - feel free let me know if you have any questions. Chicken is a really good choice, but if it's their maiden voyage on the WSM and they like crispy skin then I would suggest it as a second smoke. Once they have a better idea on temp control. Chris



I read Part 2 again Chris and paid a little more attention. I can do that. Now I really want to weave something! I'll have to wait till I make my next batch of bacon, I slice mine way too thick to make the miracle happen.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 9, 2020)

I too am a pork butt guy and would highly recommend doing it. But if you don't want to spend hours smoking one then I second on the chicken. Chef JJ kind of nailed it on that one. Buy a whole chicken for about $8, spatchcock it(cut the back bone out), lay it flat, apply pats of butter under the skin on the breasts, cover it in rub, toss it on the smoker 275-300. Pull at 160 in the breast. Carryover will get you to 165. 2-3 hours and you will have a delicious moist chicken and plenty of meat. 

Also something easy would be some store bought sausages and ABT's(bacon wrapped jalapenos). Two hours at 250 and you should be good to go.


----------



## negolien (Jan 9, 2020)

Could you expond on the bacon wrapped jalapenos?


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 9, 2020)

negolien said:


> Could you expond on the bacon wrapped jalapenos?


Here is just 1 thread out of hundreds on abt's from the search bar... Tons of different fillings can be used..





						The Unofficial Guide to ABT's
					

So after searching around here for awhile and reading my ABT Suggestion thread, I decided to just consolidate all of my info here (since I couldn't find one elsewhere)  The pepper:  So I bought some Jalapeño's at a farmers market last Saturday. I wasn't sure how long they would stay good, so I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2020)

My Brother Chris 

 gmc2003
 , makes a good point. Chicken Skin at 225 is rubbery. The fix is easy. When the Thigh IT hits 165, take them out of the smoker and Crisp the Skin on your Grill or in a 425°F Oven until the IT reaches 175-180. Thanks Chris....JJ


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 9, 2020)

jaxgatorz
 has you covered on the ABT's. There are so many different combinations of what you can stuff them with its not even funny. Its basically a jalapeno cut in half and de-seeded then stuffed with a cheese mixture or whatever you want and then wrapped in thin sliced bacon. Smoke at 250 for 2 hours. Makes a great appetizer or side dish!


----------



## JLeonard (May 9, 2020)

My first smoke was a pork tenderloin....About 3 hours at 225 degrees and it had me hooked. My wife liked it so much she is pushing things at me to smoke. Of course I smoked potatoes and corn on the cob along with it so she had no cooking to do may be the reason.


----------

